# How Not To Empty The Black Tank



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Eeeeewwwwww









Poopsicles Crash Through Roof


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I bet that scared the sh** out of her, too!









Mark


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

mswalt said:


> I bet that scared the sh** out of her, too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was exactly what I thought TOO.
Can you imagine?
Ember


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

What a crappy way to start the day.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Anybody see the movie Joe Dirt?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fanatical1 said:


> Anybody see the movie Joe Dirt?


Nope...why?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

This happens more that you think, people find green/yellow ice that fell from sky and some will put in their freezer until they can get it identified thinking it is some kind of outer space ice.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> This happens more that you think, people find green/yellow ice that fell from sky and some will put in their freezer until they can get it identified thinking it is some kind of outer space ice.


Must be a West Coast thing


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> This happens more that you think, people find green/yellow ice that fell from sky and some will put in their freezer until they can get it identified thinking it is some kind of outer space ice.


Yuck!


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> This happens more that you think, people find green/yellow ice that fell from sky and some will put in their freezer until they can get it identified thinking it is some kind of outer space ice.


Hmm, frozen human waste right next to the peas in the freezer.......... talk about coming full circle


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Anybody see the movie Joe Dirt?


Nope...why?








[/quote]

You had to see the movie to understand what I'm refering to, but a simular situation happened in the movie.

Mark


----------

